
Confessions of a Necromancer - jen20
http://hintjens.com/blog:125
======
meira
Great content, specially for those who are in a similar path.

~~~
PieterH
It's very long because I didn't have time to write a short version.

~~~
brudgers
Covering ~35 years, there's already a pretty high compression ratio even
without zipping the text.

